# Total numpty with 325i and New York needs help



## Happy torque (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi all,











I am someone here can help as the I have drawn a blank on the E30 forum, I am trying to put my 1987 BMW 325i convertible back to something period and I have managed to get hold of a Blaupunkt New York and huge amp, what I don't have is any cables or any idea what I need to fit it, can anyone help, please


----------

